
A few thoughts on Swift symbology - ingve
http://ericasadun.com/2016/01/13/a-few-thoughts-on-swift-symbologygist/
======
valleyer
> In the following settings, when I type (chicken) in Xcode, OS X
> automatically replaces it with . For common, internal API symbols, that’s a
> trade-off many developers are willing to make.

Am I missing obvious sarcasm here? Do not do this unless your goal is to
royally piss people off.

